# CPC outpatient coder looking for work



## ajkerr (Feb 28, 2013)

I am looking for a remote outpatient coding position, seems like I have applied to every open position out there and I never get a response. Does anyone know of a really good company that is hiring for remote outpatient coders? Any information is greatly appreciated


----------



## twizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

ajkerr said:


> I am looking for a remote outpatient coding position, seems like I have applied to every open position out there and I never get a response. Does anyone know of a really good company that is hiring for remote outpatient coders? Any information is greatly appreciated


Every company I have contacted have not even been polite enough to acknowledge my enquiry. I guess that says a lot about the quality of these so-called "highly-regarded" and "leading" companies. I've given up due to their ignorance. Maybe, coming from the UK, I expect too much. Companies just don't have the same ethics here.


----------



## ajkerr (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree that the companies should at least contact you to let you know that you didn't make the cut because all kinds of things run through my mind, did they actually receive my information, did they lose it and etc. Hope you find something soon. I need to find something fast due to my health but life isn't going my way right now. Have a good rest of the week


----------

